# Worlds biggest Morel!



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Decided to take my daughter and girlfriend out to the timber yesterday to see if the morels started popping yet. We found a lot of small ones. Keep in mind the shroom in the pic is in my 5 year old daughters hand. Figured someone would get a chuckle. :lol:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

dang good eating. . . too bad they arent bigger! Hopefully they will hold off until I can get back to Iowa in a couple weeks! I think Im gonna miss out again this year. . . ..


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I left those ones so i can experiment. I've heard all the tales of em just popping up and don't get any bigger or that they grow untill they dry out. So I'm going back tomorrow to see if they got any bigger or not. With all the rain we got it should b a good year for morels


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wow, you're going to need quite a mess of them to have a meal..LOL That is definitely one thing I miss about spring in Iowa. I hate mushrooms, but going out and picking a big mess of morels, a hot cast iron skillet with oil, an egg wash and rolled in seasoned flour then fry them babies up. My step dad and I used to hunt them while riding mules. Yes we had insulated nylon saddle bags and on two mules we could get a 12 pack on ice. The other half of the saddle bags were for morels. He always knew were the morels would be. We always had our best luck around downed rotting red elm trees. Those were some great times!

Let us know how you do tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Man--that bad boy would sizzle up into almost nothin', once it hit the fying pan...LOL

On a good note, u gotta have some sharp eyes to spot 'em when they're that small.... :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AHHHHHH this was disappointing! lol. Hope you were not very hungry...


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

It would sizzle up before it hit the pan Scotty! Went out again today and got some big enough to eat


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that's a mess of morels!!!!!!!!!!!

I can hear them sizzling already.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

DANG! now Im jealous for sure! . . . . . .


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be able to find some when you goto iowa. Its kind of early for them to b coming up here. Usually have the best luck around mothers day weekend and after. What part of iowa you heading too?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice haul

i usually pick them when i am out turkey hunting

how ever with our very very late spring this year,and they are talking snow again for the next few days and highs only in the low 40's,i dont even think they are going to come into season up here this year

so how about helping a brother out :smile:

let me know how tasty they were


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> I'm sure you'll be able to find some when you goto iowa. Its kind of early for them to b coming up here. Usually have the best luck around mothers day weekend and after. What part of iowa you heading too?


southern 1/3 eastern 1/3 ish. . .


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not from Iowa but used to travel around the state working. There's a state park by keosaqua that i always wondered if the hunting was good or not. Good fishing there tho


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

unless they changed their laws, you could not pick anything from a state park.............


----------

